# AC Transformation Fan Meet-Up?



## Silverclaw1 (May 27, 2010)

Hiya 

Just what the title is.  Is there any transformation fan meet-ups/party/whatever at AC this year?  I know the vore fans have one every year.
If not, there totally should be!

Thanks


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (May 28, 2010)

They have a vore meet up? Wow. That, uh, that doesn't shock me.

The fandom has made me numb.


----------

